# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  bloody iraqis r killing americans look at these pics

## freddygunns

http://www.informationclearinghouse....rticle4173.htm
these troops r dying 2 further the economic gains of the oil tycoons

----------


## mammoth

This should be in the "IN THE NEWS" forum or at least in the "LOUNGE"

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

Wrong Forum!!!

----------


## TexasTraps

don't spread this left wing propaganda around here dude.

----------


## mammoth

> don't spread this left wing propaganda around here dude.


Everybody here has a right to state there opinion and beliefs. I am not saying I am on the same side however I disagree with censorship.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Yeah.... you are so right. Those soldiers are fighting and dieing just to make the oil tycoons richer. They aren't there to rid Iraq of Saddem's tyrant rule or to instill democracy and save lives. They're not there to protect the innocent from being tortured and killed. It's all about the money to be made from oil.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Please, know what the hell you're talking about before you open your mouth.

----------


## Warrior

People _are_ injured in war... these aren't pics of your local boy scout meeting at the elementary school...

If you don't like what America stands up for - MOVE!

----------


## big N

> Hate to tell you, but wars usually bring death. War is in our very human nature. War is inevitable. People talk and dream of world peace, but that's impossible with terrorist groups and power-hungry dictators (don't tell me Bush is a power-hungry dictator; we didn't conquer Iraq and convert it to a US territory.). There are countries out there that hate countries like the United States purely out of jealousy, and there aren't enough peace-talks and diplomatic actions in the world to change those people's attitudes. Saddam ate, slept, and breathed his hatred for the US. He even lied to his people and blamed every problem their country had on the US. We were "the Devil" in their eyes. You should be appreciative and even amazed at how low the casualty rate was for us. Compare those numbers to any previous war. Hell, if you're gonna complain about this war, why not complain about WWII. Look at all those innocent Japanese we killed with a-bombs. Maybe you should complain about the Civil War too!  
> 
> Every soldier knowingly endangers him/herself and is aware of the possibility of being injured/killed during times of war. This is the job of an infantryman, as well as any soldier that is sworn in to serve our country. 
> 
> Mods please move this to the appropriate forum...


what do u expect were in there country how do u want them to react ???we have no fuckin right beeing there we have enough problems in our country that should be taken care of before ,but anythimg for oil and bushs pocket !!!then there trying to feed us all were helping the pople bulll shit !!!since when did these dirty motehrfuckin politicains care boutpeople ??????kinda funny how us and uk have access to iraqa annual oil income fore the next 3 yrs !!!!1!lol god bless us the poeple of this county cause we will pay for it in the longrun !!!!!!

----------


## palme

It´s war, people with different opinions shoot at eachother. What the hell do you expect? Offcourse they deffend there country!
I hope the young soilders souls (of both sides) finds peace.

----------


## Warrior

For all you that think it's really about the oil... (big N)

These people make sooo much money off their oil it's unbelievable - none of thier local national have to even work. The working class are basically immigrants, nonlocals from other countries (India, Phillipines, and so on...). They really have no economic tension and enjoy a prosperous life (even though some of their religious values seem strange in comparison to western beliefs). And with some Western direction they can learn to use their money to secure their regions future - rather than feeding some monarch's fat pocket.

Sure we need the oil now - but do we _really_ need it? Is it just me or did we not finalize an electric car that could travel at normal street speeds... like 2-3 years ago. We kinda dropped that who electric car thing to let the Middle Eastern countries sit back and prosper for awhile longer. Cause if they had economic tension on top of their current problems - it would be an even bigger mess. And when we do finally start to use electric cars, most of our requirements for natural gas could probably be attained domestically.

Lets get rid of the terrorist cells, clean up the region and help them flourish so that if the day comes that their natural gas isn't as valuable as it is today - it will be less dynamic on their culture. So we can move to a more environment friendly consumer automobile like we had invisioned several years back - before all this shit started. And it may simply mean that the locals in the Middle Eastern countries gots to get a frickin' job  :Wink/Grin: 

Bottomline - world issues are bigger than what consiracy theorist or the average person can translate. Shit just ain't that simple.

----------


## twosocks40

DON'T POST SHIT LIKE THIS IN HERE.


-PPP

----------


## palme

_(Palme--I'm truly sorry I had to delete part of your thread , but it was just a quote that I hadto delete. Thanks for understanding.)_PPP


Wtf are you talking about? The Mula is in IRAN. Saddam was a tyrann in IRAQ and he was never a religius fanatic. He only used talk about allah and jihad etc during the war to try and get help from the fanatics. But it didnt really help did it?

And i know were not suposed to talk about religion on this site...but i cant bite my tounge. _Sorry, I had to bite it for you. You can PM me about this if you want._PPP

----------


## twosocks40

[QUOTE=palme]Wtf are you talking about? The Mula is in IRAN. Saddam was a tyrann in IRAQ and he was never a religius fanatic. He only used talk about allah and jihad etc during the war to try and get help from the fanatics. But it didnt really help did it?

And i know were not suposed to talk about religion on this site...but i cant bite my tounge. QUOTE]


Ok man. I disagree with you but hey, thats the beauty of our country. Let's all just agree to disagree and put this topic to rest. It already had it's time on the news. It doesn't need to be here in this forum.

-B

----------


## toolman

Palme we may have Christian fanatics here...but you dont see them flying into buildings killing thousands, or blowing themselves up.

If you want true peace in the region, make the middle east a sheet of glass. There is no other way.

Enough of all this now, lets get back to issues we can make a difference in...juice.

----------


## PaPaPumP

KEEP THIS THREAD CIVIL OR I'M DELETING IT.

Thanks guys.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Pheedno... why did you delete your post... you made a very good point.

----------


## Pheedno

> Pheedno... why did you delete your post... you made a very good point.


Because of previous occurrences in which tensions elevated(in threads from months ago), I had decided to refrain from speaking out on political and religious discussions in the future. 
My statment, while truthfull with backing from research, has a potential to start a very heated dispute here which I do not want to instigate.


Also being that this thread started on the war in Iraq, a hijacking in religious controversy seems innapropriate.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I see.... no problem, I was just curious is all.

----------


## ironfist

I think we should worry about our borders and who's getting into out country before we get too concerned about others. We have a huge influx of illegal mexicans crossing the border. They get to the US and immediately go to our government for aid and welfare. We have enough American's that are homeless and without healthcare that we should take care of first. I don't apprciate my tax dollars paying for people that didn't take the proper avenues to become a US citizen. Fuck em...Now we are spending tons of cash for aid stations in the middle of the deserts across the border because the illegals are dying from dehydration. Stay in your own damn country and it wouldn't be an issue. And, some of you are gonna say they don't know any better but those guides that cross them do. instead of chasing them down we need to shoot those bastards. No guides=tons less illegals. We should take care of our own before we extned help to everyone else. We even have illegals in the state parks in CA growing pot and shooting forest rangers. then they bring in another band of illegals to harvest it. We just had a couple raids in my hometown that sent 200 illegals back to mexico. they were snuck into the country and paperwork forged so they could work. That adds to our unemployment rate...

SORRY FOR THE RANT, I KNOW IT WAS WAY OFF BASE. JUST SOMETHING THAT'S BEEN ON MY MIND LATELY...

----------


## Cycleon

btw: Pheedno - thats the organized CATHOLIC beurocracy - not necessarily Christians  :Wink: 

And Ironfist - very true, illegals take work for others - however, due to welfare, many people are unwilling to do those jobs and due to ridiculous taxes and accounting, many employers would rather hire illegals instead of moving their busiesses out of the country.

and PPP is right - this thread WILL stay civil

----------


## Cycleon

Pheedno - that difference in interpretation thing is a load of crap as well - I really do not understand the point of having the title if you are not living the principles that are clear to anyone who bothers to read for themselves without a preset agenda to prove what they want to do is right.

----------


## Pheedno

> Pheedno - that difference in interpretation thing is a load of crap as well - I really do not understand the point of having the title if you are not living the principles that are clear to anyone who bothers to read for themselves without a preset agenda to prove what they want to do is right.


Either you read my posts before I erase them, or you have the magical power as S-MOD to file them away.

In any case, I completely agree. Christian ideals, in any sect is based on scripture. Scripture obviously speaks against the issue here.
I feel that it is a huge mistake to grant title to this man, BUT they already had him playing in the game for the last what 18years which also doesn't make any sense on why so many people are outraged now. These outspoken departures I would of thought might have taken place when the man was ordained to begin with.

I have an unsettling feeling that this an agenda fueled decision with the makers benefiting in some way-Most likely cash cause they certainly are'nt bringing in new members

----------


## Cycleon

Pheedno - I do have magical powers  :Wink/Grin:  That is a sad situation IMO - I cant imagine what it is like for the ones affiliated in other countries who are a LOT more zealous and face REAL persecution - I will guess that they all dissasociate - I agree tho that it never should have been allowed to get so far.

Anyway - dont want to pull this thread in another direction - the Iraq issues are very important as well.

----------


## nokia

Yeah.... you are so right. Those soldiers are fighting and dieing just to make the oil tycoons richer. They aren't there to rid Iraq of Saddem's tyrant rule or to instill democracy and save lives. They're not there to protect the innocent from being tortured and killed. It's all about the money to be made from oil. 

Please, know what the hell you're talking about before you open your mouth.

quote from BIG TEXAN 

BUMPBUMPBUMPBUMPBUMPBUMPBUMPBUMPBUMPBUMPBUMPBUMPBU MPBUMPBUMPBUMPBUMPBUMP

----------


## palme

> Palme we may have Christian fanatics here...but you dont see them flying into buildings killing thousands, or blowing themselves up.


No they have not hijacked airplanes and flown them into buildings. But they sure as hell have blown up buildings. Im not going any deeper but im sure everyone knows what im talking about.

Ironfist - Even tho were not in the same country we have the same problem. Thats one of the prices you pay to be a high industrial country  :Frown: 
I feel your frustration bro!

----------


## MilitiaGuy

> Yeah.... you are so right. Those soldiers are fighting and dieing just to make the oil tycoons richer. They aren't there to rid Iraq of Saddem's tyrant rule or to instill democracy and save lives. They're not there to protect the innocent from being tortured and killed. It's all about the money to be made from oil. 
> 
> Please, know what the hell you're talking about before you open your mouth.


US troops came to iraq to:
1-Takeover the iraqui oil
2-Establish a weak governement that will do everything in the favor of usa.
3-Have more troops in the middleast this will put pressure on iran and syria
those are the main reasons for the war, usa dont care about sadam dictatorship they actualy helped him in the war with iran,they dont care about innocent they actualy killed a lot of them from 1991 til now .

----------


## Animal Cracker

> US troops came to iraq to:
> 1-Takeover the iraqui oil
> 2-Establish a weak governement that will do everything in the favor of usa.
> 3-Have more troops in the middleast this will put pressure on iran and syria
> those are the main reasons for the war, usa dont care about sadam dictatorship they actualy helped him in the war with iran,they dont care about innocent they actualy killed a lot of them from 1991 til now .


What is wrong with that? Sounds like a step-up from what all those animals were accustomed to!

----------


## MilitiaGuy

> What is wrong with that? Sounds like a step-up from what all those animals were accustomed to!


the irony nothing from all those 3 goals will happen like they realy want ,the only thing we will see happening is bush leaving the white house  :Welcome:

----------


## bermich

> US troops came to iraq to:
> 1-Takeover the iraqui oil
> 2-Establish a weak governement that will do everything in the favor of usa.
> 3-Have more troops in the middleast this will put pressure on iran and syria
> those are the main reasons for the war, usa dont care about sadam dictatorship they actualy helped him in the war with iran,they dont care about innocent they actualy killed a lot of them from 1991 til now .


Big Texan quotes.
Yeah.... you are so right. Those soldiers are fighting and dieing just to make the oil tycoons richer. They aren't there to rid Iraq of Saddem's tyrant rule or to instill democracy and save lives. They're not there to protect the innocent from being tortured and killed. It's all about the money to be made from oil. 

Please, know what the hell you're talking about before you open your mouth.

"Please know what the hell you're talking about before you open your mouth"
Thats funny since what you typed is based solely on your opinion. 

Nothing of what you guys typed is fact. The oil this, we shouldnt be there that. ALL OPINION. 

20 threads on this same topic.


If there werent any newspapers or tvs, how would you guys know anything that was going on there???? And you all say your opinion is not based on the media. 
GIVE IT UP. Unless you are came back from active duty from Iraq, STFU.

----------


## bermich

> the irony nothing from all those 3 goals will happen like they realy want ,the only thing we will see happening is bush leaving the white house



Yeah. You are right. Bush will be leaving the white house: In 4 and a half years. Who do you think is gonna win the election? Dean? Kerry? 
Please. Get used to it is all I have to say. And happy thinking.

----------


## bermich

> usa dont care about sadam dictatorship they actualy helped him in the war with iran,they dont care about innocent they actualy killed a lot of them from 1991 til now .



Another thing. At the time. IRAN was bombing American troops and ships. Iraq was not a threat to us. IRAN was. The enemy of your enemy is your friend. When IRAQ becomes a threat is when we deal with it. We dealt with it. Yeah. We dont care about innocents. Thats why we bombed the **** out of IRAN during the Regan years. 
Either discuss the full topic or dont bring it up. 

I love how people bring up one thing and totally lose sight of its relationship to the situation of its time.

----------


## sigrabbit

> I love how people bring up one thing and totally lose sight of its relationship to the situation of its time


That is how leftist make many arguments. I prefer the whole story, even if we get caught in a "but for" conundrum.

----------


## Swellin

Hey, here I am agreeing with, and laughing at Bermich. 




> "Please know what the hell you're talking about before you open your mouth"
> Thats funny since what you typed is based solely on your opinion. 
> 
> Nothing of what you guys typed is fact. The oil this, we shouldnt be there that. ALL OPINION.


I was thinking the exact same thing.

One more....



> Yeah. You are right. Bush will be leaving the white house: In 4 and a half years. Who do you think is gonna win the election? Dean? Kerry? 
> Please. Get used to it is all I have to say. And happy thinking


Again, I was thinking the exact same thing.

Okay, I will now be backing away from this thread, due to its political nature...too easy for folks to get bent out of shape...including me.

So, flame away...I won't feel a thing.

----------


## gundam675

> US troops came to iraq to:
> 1-Takeover the iraqui oil
> 2-Establish a weak governement that will do everything in the favor of usa.
> 3-Have more troops in the middleast this will put pressure on iran and syria
> those are the main reasons for the war, usa dont care about sadam dictatorship they actualy helped him in the war with iran,they dont care about innocent they actualy killed a lot of them from 1991 til now .


i agree with militia guy on this one, 100%....so dam obvious.......u americans think that the world is stupid. and when ur government does something foolish everyone in the US tries to defend its stupidity. an 8 year kid wouldnt have made a decision as foolish as the one that the Bush administration made  :Shoot: . and its a shame americans dont get BBC or aljezzera. cause its a totally different story. CNN, fox news, CBC are way to pro-american. spreading propaganda like the nazi's.  :Flame: 

 :Devil Grin:

----------


## bermich

> i agree with militia guy on this one, 100%....so dam obvious.......u americans think that the world is stupid. and when ur government does something foolish everyone in the US tries to defend its stupidity. an 8 year kid wouldnt have made a decision as foolish as the one that the Bush administration made . and its a shame americans dont get BBC or aljezzera. cause its a totally different story. CNN, fox news, CBC are way to pro-american. spreading propaganda like the nazi's.



Once again another OPINION feeling as though it is fact based on news.
For one thing: CNN in my opinion is VERY democratic. 
The only comments I would respond to at this time as fact are the ones from my brother and his team since he was actually in IRAQ and any other soldier, civilian who just came from IRAQ.
The world of politics is bgger than your tv and newspaper. 

Im sure most of the Iraqis who now have a better life dont hate our decision.

----------


## toolman

> i agree with militia guy on this one, 100%....so dam obvious.......u americans think that the world is stupid. and when ur government does something foolish everyone in the US tries to defend its stupidity. an 8 year kid wouldnt have made a decision as foolish as the one that the Bush administration made . and its a shame americans dont get BBC or aljezzera. cause its a totally different story. CNN, fox news, CBC are way to pro-american. spreading propaganda like the nazi's.


Gundam you are a moran if you think Al Jazzira is anything other than a propoganda machine, or any press service for that matter.

We have a saying, my country, right or wrong. We are a people of instant gratification. 9/11 happened, and we will kill anyone who we believe was involved or may become involved in the future, mistakenly or not. Might is all Arabs understand. If the Arab world wants to spread it's ignorant, violent ways beyond it's borders, then we have no problem making hasty decisions. I'm not interested in what the cowards of other nations think. We are the lone world super power. We will absolutely make mistakes. As the worlds most powerful free nation, we have that right. You would know what I mean if anyone actually gave a **** to crash planes in Toronto killing your friends and family.

Was our invasion a waste...lets see...Libya has opened it's doors willingly, Iran has opened it's doors willingly, North Korea has opened negotiations. If you do not swing your sword once in awhile to prove your metal, then you are nothing.

----------


## bermich

> Gundam you are a moran if you think Al Jazzira is anything other than a propoganda machine, or any press service for that matter.
> 
> We have a saying, my country, right or wrong. We are a people of instant gratification. 9/11 happened, and we will kill anyone who we believe was involved or may become involved in the future, mistakenly or not. Might is all Arabs understand. If the Arab world wants to spread it's ignorant, violent ways beyond it's borders, then we have no problem making hasty decisions. I'm not interested in what the cowards of other nations think. We are the lone world super power. We will absolutely make mistakes. As the worlds most powerful free nation, we have that right. You would know what I mean if anyone actually gave a **** to crash planes in Toronto killing your friends and family.
> 
> Was our invasion a waste...lets see...Libya has opened it's doors willingly, Iran has opened it's doors willingly, North Korea has opened negotiations. If you do not swing your sword once in awhile to prove your metal, then you are nothing.



Finally a good post....

----------


## MilitiaGuy

> Finally a good post....


yea yea a good post because it is backing up your opinions  :Hmmmm:

----------


## bermich

> yea yea a good post because it is backing up your opinions



Well yeah. Im not gonna say you have good posts cause I dont agree with you. That would be dumb.

----------


## QbHunter

interesting thread

----------


## Devourer

> interesting thread


it is interesting isnt it!

----------


## gundam675

> Gundam you are a moran if you think Al Jazzira is anything other than a propoganda machine, or any press service for that matter.
> 
> We have a saying, my country, right or wrong. We are a people of instant gratification. 9/11 happened, and we will kill anyone who we believe was involved or may become involved in the future, mistakenly or not. Might is all Arabs understand. If the Arab world wants to spread it's ignorant, violent ways beyond it's borders, then we have no problem making hasty decisions. I'm not interested in what the cowards of other nations think. We are the lone world super power. We will absolutely make mistakes. As the worlds most powerful free nation, we have that right. You would know what I mean if anyone actually gave a **** to crash planes in Toronto killing your friends and family.
> 
> Was our invasion a waste...lets see...Libya has opened it's doors willingly, Iran has opened it's doors willingly, North Korea has opened negotiations. If you do not swing your sword once in awhile to prove your metal, then you are nothing.


  :Elephant:  

uh huh ! no one likes u American's. go home ! at least arabs place their faith in something other than the dollar sign. and u wont be a super power for much longer !

 :Devil Grin:

----------


## toolman

> uh huh ! no one likes u American's. go home ! at least arabs place their faith in something other than the dollar sign. and u wont be a super power for much longer !


If no one likes Americans, how come everyone buys our movies, music, products, etc. Obviously you suffer from an inferiority complex. Typical for a young man living in our shadow. If you want to side with the Arabs on this, then go ahead. It is people like you that has kept Canada from being the nation that it could be.

----------


## Cycleon

> uh huh ! no one likes u American's. go home ! at least arabs place their faith in something other than the dollar sign. and u wont be a super power for much longer !


no doubt - Canada is poised to take over the world  :LOL:

----------


## bermich

> uh huh ! no one likes u American's. go home ! at least arabs place their faith in something other than the dollar sign. and u wont be a super power for much longer !



The ONLY THING that will make America lose its superiority and super power status is by a catastrophic disaster on a GLOBAL SCALE. 
China will be an equal threat compared to america. Give them a few more years to get their **** together. But, just because China is comparible does not mean America will no longer be a super power. 
Know what makes the world go around? MONEY. Money has been around since the beginning of time. Maybe not the dollar bill but a BARTER system that can easily be converted into any ethnic understanding. 
Whether it be with beeds, berries, donkeys, women, precious metals, etc, money will always be the foundation of progress. So if you dispute the need for money then you dispute the need for progress. Without progress, you might as well still be living in a cave and dying at the age of 15. 

Hell. Even Eve sold Adam an apple for a dollar.

----------


## bermich

> no doubt - Canada is poised to take over the world


****. I forgot about Canada. Their first strategy is to take out our SALVATION ARMY. That will take out 75 percent of their military. The other 25 percent? I dont know. I dont think they could win against our salvation army come to think of it. 
Do Canadians even possess any guns or weapons?? I know they have sticks and rocks somewhere in lock up.

----------


## MilitiaGuy

everything have an end if u look at history u will see that almost every population was a superpower ,greece was half of the world now its a very small country,also italy,we the arabs have conquered some parts of europe spain was an arabic teretory look at us now we r fighting each others ... so every country will be a superpower for a little time but not forever...

----------


## Cycleon

agreed - and it always happened because they were stupid enough to get away from what they knew was right so that they could be "tolerant and inclusive" of other ideas - meaning the ones of the peoples who are NOT superpowers - which then they embrace and end up corrupting the very values that got them to the top in the first place - so the end up being a rotten shell of who they once were - well, I will do all that I can to make it not happen in America in my lifetime

----------


## SylvesterStaclone

I just got back from Iraq 4 wks ago. I believe that what ever reason we are in Iraq for is IRRELIVANT (sp.) **** the oil tycoons and every one that has their intrest in the oil of Iraq. My job put me in one on one contact with ppl. every day of that year i was there. The things they told me about their own country had left me lost for words countless times. They have lived misery that you and I will never truly known. I know why my country wanted to be there, but i also know why i was there.

----------

